# For the atlas fans- shapers, Mill, accessories



## Barncat (Jan 9, 2019)

*https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/tls/d/hastings-atlas-milling-machine-metal/6790815389.html*


----------



## vocatexas (Jan 9, 2019)

If that wasn't over 1,000 miles from me, I'd sure be tempted....


----------



## Barncat (Jan 10, 2019)

I like the shaper, but don't need all the rest of it


----------

